# Cool looking custom dog ID tags



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the craft site : etsy.com.

I am sure you know it.

I found someone who makes small plastic tags which weigh very little. I like plastic because it doesn't make a lot of noise against the collar.

Here is the one I just bought. Very vintage and cool.
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=15516535

This seller makes tons of others. The regular metal ones are boring. 

Only $10 including shipping.


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a really pretty tag. Unfortunately, Seti chews his off when they hang. I found some really sturdy slide on tags that don't dangle. He doesn't even know he's wearing it. I've seen some very cute charms and things for the collar. I wish he would leave them alone. 

http://www.boomerangtags.com/


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*Great tip about dog ID tags*

thanks for this site. I love it. If Mirdle won't wear the dangling one then at least I know about other options. I have never seen this type of tag before. What a great tip. thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


QUOTE=blondebond;486652]That's a really pretty tag. Unfortunately, Seti chews his off when they hang. I found some really sturdy slide on tags that don't dangle. He doesn't even know he's wearing it. I've seen some very cute charms and things for the collar. I wish he would leave them alone. 

http://www.boomerangtags.com/[/QUOTE]


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

blondebond said:


> That's a really pretty tag. Unfortunately, Seti chews his off when they hang. I found some really sturdy slide on tags that don't dangle. He doesn't even know he's wearing it. I've seen some very cute charms and things for the collar. I wish he would leave them alone.
> 
> http://www.boomerangtags.com/


Oh, I love those. That's what I use too. They aren't as fun as the hanging ones but aren't they awesome??? They guarantee them for a lifetime as well.

Pretty tags but I'm hooked on the slide ons now.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought a couple new tags for Brody on etsy.com. One is a sterling silver stamped tag. Very cute. The other is a red dingo tag. They have a lot of variety and are very well made. I like to have a tag on every collar and then I can just switch off collars whenever I want and not have to switch tags around. Even though they hang, he doesn't bother them.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

ive made a few of those plastic ones for hiro.. he doesnt mind them at all


----------



## FromAppleville (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh nice those tags


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome, I'm thinking about one for Lissa


----------

